# anyone got any experience with mummichogs/



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

these look like they could be some interesting oddballs to keep and i am curious.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are really variable, and you are way south of me, so they would differ. I haven't kept them, but friends have and they were easy. Brackish - but it pays to test where they came from to know how brackish. Clean water, unheated. 
The last ones I saw had orange tails, on Price Edward Island in Canada. They have a huge range.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i did a double take when i saw your name navigator black. i was scrolling down and i saw your name for a quic sec while it wisped down the list and i was like WAIT WHAT?the last i heard of you were of you wanting to be taken off on the account list in hotel california.well it's nice to have you back.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I dropped by to see how everyone was, and figured I wouldn't find out by zipping by. There are good people here, so what the heck. It's not hobbyist run, but it is still running.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah a bunch of good people are here.but i should warn you.JIM has been harassing the site ever since he was banned.he keeps making new accounts and getting by.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't remember Jim. Lots of guys do that - I've never been able to figure out their motives. It seems every forum has a few who make strange choices like that. Oh well.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah.well you will be able to find a lot of examples in a while.but ignore him he just wants attention.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

not sure to whom you mean.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

jim was once a great member on the site then he became an mod and everybody loved him.then he became bad and he got banned.so now he harasses the forum.


----------

